# Varistor quemado en fuente



## jairomer (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, saludos para todos. Mi problema es el siguiente, se me ha quemado en la parte electronica de un motor lo que supongo que es un varistor pero la unica nomenclatura que posee es SG421 y en la tienda no me han podido hallar un equivalente aver si me aconsejais sobre alguno. Os explico un poco donde vá situado: 
Entrada 220v con fusible hacia un puente rectificador con diodos IN5626 (son mas grandes que los normales) y en la salida positiva del puente vá el varistor, en la otra patilla del varistor vá el positivo de 3 condensadores electroliticos de 120microF/400Wv y en el negativo de estos condensadores vá el negativo del puente de diodos y un condensador qué vá hacia tierra. ¿Se puede saber mas o menos la tensión(supongo que 220v) y la intensidad a la que trabaja para no estropear otro componente del circuito?. Muchas gracias y aqui me teneis para lo que querais.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2008)

El varistor esta de proteccion, cuando se quema por una sobretension en linea (bien dimesionado deberia haber saltado *solamente* el fusible) no hay ninguna garantia que no tengas mas elementos quemados.
Primero verifica que el equipo funcione y despues preocupate del varistor.  
El valor tiene que ser un poco mas alto que la tension normal en ese punto, en este caso 350-400V. En cuanto a la disipacion pone uno un poco mas grande porque es evidente que ese es chico.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 13, 2008)

Hola jairomer:
Por lo que leí, lo que se quemó no es un varistor sino una resistencia limitadora de corriente inicial (Inrush Current Limiter). Esta es una resistencia que posee un coeficiente de temperatura negativo, por lo tanto en frío (en el arranque) presenta una resistencia mayor, y luego al calentarse su resistencia disminuye.
Fabricantes de Inrush Current Limiter: Epcos, Ametherm, GE Sensing, Etc.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2008)

Tiene razon Wacalo!, no habia prestado atensión a la conexion. 

Idem anterior, casi seguro que tenes mas cosas quemadas. 
Puentea provisoriamente la resistencia (es un NTC 'de potencia' ;-) ) , alimenta el equipo usando una lampara en serie y verifica que el equipo funcione (con las limitaciones de la lampara). Despues ocupate de la resistencia.


----------



## jairomer (Ago 13, 2008)

gracias por responder tan rapido, ¿entonces me recomendais puentear ese componente y colocar una bombilla en serie por si hay algun corto, verdad? bueno si veo que funciona y no hay nada mas quemado ¿que es exactamente lo que tengo que pedir para sustituirlo? no sé si es de ayuda pero al medir el componente con el polimetro me dá continuidad.
Aparte no he visto nada mas raro en el circuito. muchas gracias.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Ago 13, 2008)

Reemplazarlo por uno de fuente de PC puede ser la solución. Si existe corto, revísate el transistor de potencia (supongo que el circuíto es una fuente conmutada).



Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2008)

jairomer dijo:
			
		

> no sé si es de ayuda pero al medir el componente con el polimetro me dá continuidad.


? ? ?
Por  que supones que esta quemado?



> Aparte no he visto nada mas raro en el circuito.


Lo habitual es que la falla 'no se vea'. Que mas mediste?


----------



## jairomer (Ago 18, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder y perdonadme por yo no hacerlo, he estado fuera del mundo virtual unos días. Bueno al lió: creía que era un varistor pero al final parece que es un resistencia NTC, la he medido con cambios de temperatura y a mas temperatura menos resistencia, lo que pasa que lo vi muy negro y al quitarlo de la placa vi que se había fundido un poco con los componentes de alrededor (un diodo del puente rectificador y un condensador de 220 microF/25V) además en la parte de soldadura se había fundido una resina o cera que tiene de protección. Si no veo algo mas, que me recomendáis, lo de la bombilla en serie?
Por cierto en el negativo de los condensadores lleva el negativo del condensador de 220 microF y en su positivo la patilla 3 (fuente) del Mosfet IRF830, creéis que puede fallar ésto? Saludos


----------



## jairomer (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola a todos ya solucioné la parte de la fuente de alimentacion del motor era una resistencia de de 47 ohmios que estaba en la puerta del drenaje de un mosfet irf830.

Ahora bien este transistor alimenta un integrado MC33035, lo que hace es gestionar un motor soplador pero no manda señal alguna en las patillas 19,20 y 21 que son las que controlan los transistores igbts que a su vez controlan el motor, estas patillas estan a 0v.

Parece que no tienen tension ya que la patilla 7 (output enable) está a 0v y ademas la patilla 14 (fault output) tambien está a 0v, segun he entendido del datasheet (en mi mal ingles) es que  esta patilla debe estar a 1 para que funcionen las salidas y puede estar a cero voltios por diversos motivos, a saber:

1) Invalid Sensor Input code
2) Output Enable at logic [0]
3) Current Sense Input greater than 100 mV
4) Undervoltage Lockout, activation of one or more of
the comparators
5) Thermal Shutdown, maximum junction temperature
being exceeded

Los he dejado en ingles por que mis traduciones pueden ser las mas graciosas del globo. Aparte no las entiendo a la perfección.

¿Como sé cual de esas opciones es la que me está dejando en fuera de juego? Es que no sé como actuar sobre el integrado para descartarlo o sustituirlo, acepto todas las sugerencias. Muchas gracias.

PD:En la pagina 18 del datasheet se encuentra un circuito muy parecido al que me enfrento, salvo por el integrado MC3039. Muchas gracias.

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data.../MC33035DW.pdf

PD2: He puesto el mismo mensaje en el foro Automatización, Electrónica industrial y de Potencia 
por que la verdad no sé en donde encaja mejor.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola: Para mi la causa más probable es la opción 3: Medir tensión en pin9 debe ser menor de 100mV. Revisar: a)que la R de sensado no esté cortada b) Que el motor no esté dañado.
Segunda causa opción 1: Tendría que estudiar ese tema de los sensores pues nunca lo traté.
Saludos.


----------



## fibonacci (May 7, 2009)

tengo un ups que esta quemado dejo fotos para que vean pero midiendo encontr un componente verde redondito que se hizo carbon me parece que es un varistor pero no estoy seguro ya que se hizo carbon y no lo puedo leer. como puedo identificarlo?


----------



## El nombre (May 7, 2009)

Si es un varistor o lo supones tienes que tener en ese punto una tensión alterna. La mides y ya sabes el valor. La potencia la determina el tamáño.


----------



## fibonacci (May 8, 2009)

y como s la relacion del tamaño con la potencia ? gracias por lo otro


----------

